# Agressive Lgd



## Leah567 (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a 4 month old great pyrenees (Josey) and she can get a bit nasty towards the little ones sometimes when they try to take things away from her she'll growl, snarl show her teeth.. But when I give her a plate of food she's fine with them taking it away from here. She just gets nasty with other things like things she gets out of the garbage. She also gets rough with my min pin mix, she chases her around and bites her constantly. It is VERY difficult to train her to stay out of the garbage, jump out on counters and swipe food. Etc.. Should I keep a dog like this?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2017)

This is a puppy. A big puppy who will grow into a big dog. She needs to be taught NO first of all. At times it will seem like you are talking to a rock. LOL Exactly what "little ones" are you referring to, other dogs, chickens, goats? 

On the garbage-put it up. Is this in the house? Jumping on counters and swiping food? The answer to that is easy, put her outside. These are outside dogs with a job to do. Don't put her outside in a wide open yard or she will leave. GP's _own_ the land they stand on. They also _own_ the land they see and will go there if there is no fence to keep them from doing so. 

What is your purpose for having her? To guard livestock? 

Yes, you should keep this dog. But you need to get firm and not tolerate such behavior. You may need to work with her on a leash to give you some control when she acts up. A sharp tug on the leash and a loud NO to get her attention. And do it again and again and again......and again some more. One day, it will all click in her mind and you will think she is the smartest dog you ever had. 

Bear in mind that large dogs do not "grow up" until they are a little over 2 years old. 

There is a LOT of information in the LGD forum. Read. Read all of it that you can. There are a lot of us that have had our trials and tribulations with our pups. Please feel free to ask anything, no matter how dumb you might think it is. People here want to help and will happily answer anything you need help with.

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag


----------



## Sara Ranch (Dec 7, 2017)

The two GP I adopted use to (some of this I saw with my own eyes) go through the trash, clear the kitchen counters, eat everything, fought viciously with each other drawing blood, and were unruly/unmanageable.

Many things contributed to this behavior.  In their case, the biggest one was HUNGER.  The 100# dogs were being fed 2 cups of dog feed a day.  Total.  (Each??)  

These dogs have been with me for a few months.  (I'm their third home.)  I strive for consistency and daily training.  Some days are better than others.

Their behavior has improved immensely.    They are still "pups" and still a handful, but nothing like they had been in their previously homes.  The doggies know they are LOVED and they BELONG here.  This is their forever home.

Take a deep breath, give the pup a hug, and consider giving her a little more food, a little more attn, and some training.

Is she indoors?  Outdoors?  A pet?  A working animal?  Does she have a partner?  How much do you feed her?  What do you feed her?  What is her routine?  (My dogs didn't have much of a routine prior to coming here.)


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> the little ones sometimes when they try to take things away from her she'll growl, snarl show her teeth.


Are you referring to children?

A few questions...
How old was the dog when you got her?
Is this a Great Pyrenees Purebred or cross(mix)?
If crossed... with what?
Did she come from a breeder? Or Shelter?

Understanding history of the dog helps considerably. All of these things help to understand a little more.

Not seeing the dog or the behavioral issues and only reading it is helpful to get as much info as possible.


----------



## Leah567 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I just sold her. I didn't realize lgds weren't meant for indoor pets..


----------

